# Stag profits



## WaySolid (30 August 2004)

Anyone else been noticing the recent impressive floats on the ASX?

The following is taken from the investsmart newsletter.

Recent Float 
Company Name: Jumbuck Entertainment Limited (JMB)  
Industry Sector: Retail 
Float Date: 27th Aug 2004 
Issue Price: $0.20 
First Day Open: $0.27 
First Day High: $0.32 
First Day Low: $0.27 
First Day Close: $0.32 
Volume: 125,868 
Notes: Jumbuck Entertainment Limited ("Jumbuck") specialises in the development and marketing of wireless entertainment and communication applications aimed at the youth and consumer markets

Recent Float 
Company Name: SomnoMed Limited (SOM)  
Industry Sector: Healthcare and Biotechnology 
Float Date: 27th Aug 2004 
Issue Price: $0.30 
First Day Open: $0.40 
First Day High: $0.49 
First Day Low: $0.40 
First Day Close: $0.46 
Volume: 4,436,481 
Notes: SomnoMed Limited owns all the intellectual property and patents associated with the SomnoMed MAS (mandibular advancement splint), an oral appliance effective in the treatment of obstructive sleep apnoea ("OSA") and snoring. The SomnoMed MAS has a number of unique and patented features. It allows unrestricted opening of the mouth, which provides superior comfort when compared to other MAS devices.

Recent Float 
Company Name: Bluestone Tin Limited (BTX)  
Industry Sector: Other Metals 
Float Date: 26th Aug 2004 
Issue Price: $0.25 
First Day Open: $0.43 
First Day High: $0.52 
First Day Low: $0.42 
First Day Close: $0.52 
Volume: 5,989,352 
Notes: Bluestone Nominees Pty Limited, a subsidiary of Bluestone Tin Ltd, acquired the Collingwood Tin Project in Far North Queensland some 4 years ago and has continued to progress the project to a point where the project is development ready. In addition, Bluestone Mines Tasmania Pty Ltd, also a subsidary of the Company, owns the Renison Bell Tin Mine ("Renison") in Tasmania, having acquired it in more recent times. Both of these Tin projects are planned to commence production in the next 12 months.


WaySolid


----------



## profithunter (2 September 2004)

How do you get into these floats...can you bid for the stock by sending money directing to the company, or do you have to be a client of the underwriter to get in on the action?


----------



## kooka1956 (3 September 2004)

You normaly need to be a client of the underwriter . Ocassionaly if you apply for new shares in a float with the underwriter you will be allocated some shares but invariably those issues are the ones not commanding much interest , and minimal stag profits results . Sometimes you can be lucky,particularly when there are attaching options in a new issue. Regards, KOOKA


----------



## profithunter (6 September 2004)

Thanks kooka
I guess thats one of the advantages of using a full service broker.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 June 2012)

WaySolid said:


> Anyone else been noticing the recent impressive floats on the ASX?
> 
> The following is taken from the investsmart newsletter.
> 
> ...






kooka1956 said:


> You normaly need to be a client of the underwriter . Ocassionaly if you apply for new shares in a float with the underwriter you will be allocated some shares but invariably those issues are the ones not commanding much interest , and minimal stag profits results . Sometimes you can be lucky,particularly when there are attaching options in a new issue. Regards, KOOKA






profithunter said:


> Thanks kooka
> I guess thats one of the advantages of using a full service broker.




Thanks for your insight guys, and I aplogise for the tardiness of my response.

Luckily I have never used a full service broker 

JMB now languishes at 0.04, less than 20% of it's listing price with no recent trades.

SOM is at 0.88, you bought at 0.40 so you could be on a winner there but the chart looks dreadful. A 100% gain.

BTX now masquerades as MLX and was last quoted at 0.15, which is a loss of 40%.

A full service broker?

Who do they serve?

gg


----------



## Gringotts Bank (10 June 2012)

GG are you feeling ok?

This thread is 8 years old.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 June 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> GG are you feeling ok?
> 
> This thread is 8 years old.




lol 

Feeling good thanks.

I go over old posts on ASF constantly. This one just struck a chord.

Thanks to Joe and expert posters there is an incredible amount of data on past posts of this forum.

To my shame I do not post on stocks as much as I should, usually because nobody follows up on the posts, but I trawl past posts constantly.

gg


----------



## Gringotts Bank (10 June 2012)

Just checking 

As you were.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 June 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Just checking
> 
> As you were.




Thank you Sir,

May I go out for a smoke?

gg


----------

